# Creative Cloud not launching



## PhilGF (Apr 30, 2016)

So I know from yesterday on my laptop that there is an update for Photoshop CC and Lightroom CC.

Booted up my Windows 10 Desktop PC and the Creative cloud icon Isn't showing, I manually start it, still nothing. I went into both programs for updates and nothing. Rebooted and the issue remains?

Help!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 30, 2016)

Try signing out and back in to the CC desktop app.


----------



## PhilGF (Apr 30, 2016)

That's just it, I can't even get the Creative Cloud to load, even if I try as admin.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 30, 2016)

Try removing Adobe CC software, running their CC cleaner app and then reinstalling Adobe CC


----------



## PhilGF (Apr 30, 2016)

Okay, did a cold boot on the PC, still not loading CC. So I first tried and succeeded reinstalling without installing. Signed in and updated, thanks.

 Besides this, this morning also had and issue with my Epson Scanner. Sometimes you just want to use your computer and get things done, foolish me!


----------



## sojo (Sep 23, 2017)

*Using this you should be able to install as well any previous LR release, just download the proper 'base' + 'update' you desire. Otherwise just go for the latest release/downloads.*

I had this exact problem, not able to get latest LR update through Creative Cloud, but instead getting even older, baseline LR6 release when did reinstall through CC app.


To get the latest version properly installed I tried the Adobe chat help.


But that's useless, took them 2h to guide me through various steps and then finishing the support saying "if the problem not resolve on it's own. please contact us in 12h again". As a paying CC subscriber, you got unqualified support from Adobe, unable to resolve problems with software which Adobe created, and you're on your own.


So based on what Adobe chat gave me, and multiple other internet sources I put together these steps which finally worked for me to get the latest LR installed. 


*Here you go:*


go to Download Photoshop Lightroom
download the full LR installation pack (~700MB)
download the update file fo the LR release you want to get to

uninstall your current LR intallation
install the initial full LR pack (first download ~700MB)
if you try to install the update now you will get error saying something in sense that you're not allowed/entitle to upgrade.
Go to C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\AAMUpdaterInventory\1.0

Find AdobeUpdaterAdminPrefs.dat
Delete (or rename) this file
This is Windows path, so if you have Mac just google location of this file.

Now the update installation will work.


----------

